# Youde UD



## andro (20/3/15)

is this a real company with orirignal design only etc , or they make clones and some original thanks like the goblin etc ?


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

Morning @andro

https://www.facebook.com/Youdetech

http://yourcig.en.alibaba.com/


----------



## andro (20/3/15)

morning . i saw that , and i saw their website as well, but i was wondering if is like pallas that clone stuff and after started to do some original design or like svoemesto that started doing theyr original design?


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

andro said:


> morning . i saw that , and i saw their website as well, but i was wondering if is like pallas that clone stuff and after started to do some original design or like svoemesto that started doing theyr original design?



Looks like they clone and make original .. one of the big clone factories

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/15)

My recollection is that they started off making clones, all marked as UD, especially the Igo line of atomizers. Then they went into authentics.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (20/3/15)

so is like infinite , that now has a original as well .....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (20/3/15)

That's kind of the Chinese business model for a lot of the companies - they start out with clones and once they have enough money to pay for R&D they start developing their own .

Youde has been doing original stuff for quite some time and their RDA's have been very popular

Also this is their website :http://www.yourcig.com/

But in general their Alibaba page is kept more up to date

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/3/15)

You mean to say I own two Authentic Tanks? Score!


----------



## HealthCabin (20/3/15)

UD is developing their own original products, so as Ehpro.


----------

